# Best Takeaway Food For Diabetes Type 2



## Glenny12

Hi All,

I am a newly diagnosed diabetic and do enjoy the occasional takeaway here and there. Has any one any suggestions for the best takeaway to buy?


----------



## JMyrtle

All I can think of is Chinese but no spring rolls, prawn crackers or anything in batter or breadcrumbs and replacing the rice with beansprouts..
Some also do the crispy duck with lettuce leaves instead of pancakes, however having just read this back I am wondering what is the point.
If it's only once in a little while why not just go halfway, have a few treats and b****r the next b/g reading, once every few weeks aint gonna kill you!


----------



## Glenny12

Yer once in a while will be okay I reckon...Thanks


----------



## Martin9

Kebab meat and salad without the pitta ...


----------



## JMyrtle

That's a good one, didn't think of it.


----------



## Brando77

Martin9 said:


> Kebab meat and salad without the pitta ...


What do Kebabs taste like when you're sober?


----------



## Glenny12

Martin9 said:


> Kebab meat and salad without the pitta ...



With Garlic Yogurt?


----------



## Glenny12

Brando77 said:


> What do Kebabs taste like when you're sober?



Taste quite nice really.


----------



## Sharron1

Two weeks as a diabetic (type 2) and have leant loads  from the forum in such a short space of time.On Metaformin (sp?) slow release - 2000mg - which was not pleased about but GP was't that interested. Have been experimenting with food and then testing a few hours later as advised. A mixed bag but in the main 5.8, 6.8 and a few  high at 8.5. Nobody to ask if this is ok, seeing GP in Feb 2019 for blood test. I don't get it, I thought they would want to review stuff after 3 months - but 6 months was the date I was given.  Although I am aware the BGL is very changeable. Am keeping to low carbs etc.However today I gave in - and had 1 small square of Green and Black dark chocolate (85%) after studying the nutritional content. At this rate the bar should last for months!


----------



## Martin9

Glenny12 said:


> With Garlic Yogurt?


Yes absolutely ..!


----------



## khskel

Tandoori and salad.


----------



## Martin9

Sharron1 said:


> Two weeks as a diabetic (type 2) and have leant loads  from the forum in such a short space of time.On Metaformin (sp?) slow release - 2000mg - which was not pleased about but GP was't that interested. Have been experimenting with food and then testing a few hours later as advised. A mixed bag but in the main 5.8, 6.8 and a few  high at 8.5. Nobody to ask if this is ok, seeing GP in Feb 2019 for blood test. I don't get it, I thought they would want to review stuff after 3 months - but 6 months was the date I was given.  Although I am aware the BGL is very changeable. Am keeping to low carbs etc.However today I gave in - and had 1 small square of Green and Black dark chocolate (85%) after studying the nutritional content. At this rate the bar should last for months!


Hi @Sharron1, wow u doing well , I was diagnosed a bit over 3 months ago, at that point I had a HbA1c of 77, different UK scales now at 35, doing low carb, and cutting my kcals a bit , yes you’re doing well @ 5.8 or even 6.8..!
And a bit of chocolate occasionally especially the high cocoa content is good


----------



## Sharron1

Hi Martin,

Thank you. 

The Burgen bread is great - one slice for breakfast - lindseed and something else. Ta for the tip. I spent ages looking at the various bars of chocolate... I was quite nervous about testing the BGL, didn't know how and the GP wasn't very helpful .  I decided to buy the monitor and have a go. I simply wanted to take back some control over my situation as I have been left to manage it without much advice. I wonder how much is do with the meds kicking in and the diet? I suspect that will never be an easy answer. So just carrying on.

You have halved your HbA1c level, how low does it have to fall to be that of a pre diabetic? However,  I assume one is always classed as diabetic- but aren't the meds reduced  or are they kept on the same dose as it has proved to be working? I have so many questions - sorry if it is  way too intrusive. Time for supper - cod and veg.


----------



## Martin9

Sharron1 said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The Burgen bread is great - one slice for breakfast - lindseed and something else. Ta for the tip. I spent ages looking at the various bars of chocolate... I was quite nervous about testing the BGL, didn't know how and the GP wasn't very helpful .  I decided to buy the monitor and have a go. I simply wanted to take back some control over my situation as I have been left to manage it without much advice. I wonder how much is do with the meds kicking in and the diet? I suspect that will never be an easy answer. So just carrying on.
> 
> You have halved your HbA1c level, how low does it have to fall to be that of a pre diabetic? However,  I assume one is always classed as diabetic- but aren't the meds reduced  or are they kept on the same dose as it has proved to be working? I have so many questions - sorry if it is  way too intrusive. Time for supper - cod and veg.


hi @Sharron1 here a small table of HbA1c levels...


*HbA1c below 42 mmol/mol (6.0%):* Non-diabetic
*HbA1c between 42 and 47 mmol/mol (6.0–6.4%):* Impaired glucose regulation   (IGR) or Prediabetes
*HbA1c of 48 mmol/mol (6.5%) or over:* Type 2 diabetes
As far as reducing meds that can be done in discussion with your GP or Diabetic Nurse, are you desperate to get off them, in that case you would have to have a great amount of control over your carb intake but while taking them you might be able to have slightly more carbs ?

For Chocolate I recommend this from Aldi pure delicious ..85%cocoa, sour cherry &chilli..
https://goo.gl/images/gA2NYK but just a little bit occasionally..


----------



## Martin9

Brando77 said:


> What do Kebabs taste like when you're sober?


Who knows lol


----------



## Drummer

I buy fish from the fish and chip shop, and then peel the batter off.
If out for the day I often pick up a supermarket cooked chicken with salad stuff as they are an easy option.


----------



## Martin9

Drummer said:


> I buy fish from the fish and chip shop, and then peel the batter off.
> If out for the day I often pick up a supermarket cooked chicken with salad stuff as they are an easy option.


I doubt I could be persuaded under threat of gunfire to take that delicious batter off ..!


----------



## Drummer

Martin9 said:


> I doubt I could be persuaded under threat of gunfire to take that delicious batter off ..!



Ah - it is all down to what you think about it - you think it is delicious and I think it is simply the wrapper and akin to oily cardboard.


----------



## PURPLESALLY

I really feel for those diagnosed with type 2. As a type 1 I have a hospital team who cannot be more helpful, The first year I was screened every 3 months, now 6.  I have email access to the nurse and dietician who will return messages within 24 hours or pass the message on to the consultant if necessary. My  GP really doesn't have very much knowledge, the only reason I continue to go to the surgery reviews is that's part of the criteria for getting my freestyle.


----------



## Steve Dempster

Just found out I have type 2 as well heart issue any help will do.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh

Sharron1 said:


> Two weeks as a diabetic (type 2) and have leant loads  from the forum in such a short space of time.On Metaformin (sp?) slow release - 2000mg - which was not pleased about but GP was't that interested. Have been experimenting with food and then testing a few hours later as advised. A mixed bag but in the main 5.8, 6.8 and a few  high at 8.5. Nobody to ask if this is ok, seeing GP in Feb 2019 for blood test. I don't get it, I thought they would want to review stuff after 3 months - but 6 months was the date I was given.  Although I am aware the BGL is very changeable. Am keeping to low carbs etc.However today I gave in - and had 1 small square of Green and Black dark chocolate (85%) after studying the nutritional content. At this rate the bar should last for months!



re the chocolate: My husband has one square of Lindt 90% every night. A few weeks ago I found 100% cocoa bar in M&S while shopping - and he said he preferred that because he felt like it was a small reward (lived another day, I guess) but was so bitter he was never going to 'abuse temptation' and eat extra! 
S.


----------

